# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Recetat e Shkodranes!!

## shkodrane82

Si vajze e mire shqiptare qe jam di edhe une te gatuaj se me
ka mesu mami. :ngerdheshje: ..
Keshtu do i ndaj me ju edhe une recetat e mia....
Do filloj me :*Fergese me speca e domate.*

Specat pastrohen nga bishti dhe farat,lahen fshihen edhe skuqen.
Ne yndyren e mbetur hidhen domatet e qeruara nga cipa dhe te grire holle, kaurdisen derisa masa te trashet, hiqet nga zjarri i hidhen veze, spec djeges, majdanoz i grire holle,gjize ose djathe.
Masa vendoset ne pjata edhe hidhen siper specat e ferguara.
Fergesa mund te pergatitet edhe ne tave.Ne kete rast specat priten ne kubike dhe skuqen.Mielli kaurdiset dhe lihet ne nje ene,pastaj kaurdisen domatet,hidhet gjiza, mielli i kaurdisur,speci djeges,specat e ferguar,vezet shtohet leng mishi ose uje dhe masa hidhet ne tave.Vendoset ne furre per 8-10 minuta.
Sipas deshires fergeses mund ti hidhet edhe hudhra.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Pace Koke!!* 

Koket pastrohen, copetohen, vihen ne uje te ftohte qe te lahen e
tu ike gjaku. Pastaj vendosen ne tenxhere,mbulohen me uje te ftohte dhe vihen ne zjarr. Kur te kene marre vale i hiqet shkuma dhe lihet te zieje ne zjarr te ngadalte, duke i hedhur qepe, karota, selino, kripe, piper, dafine dhe majdanoz.
Lihen derisa te jene zier mire d.m.th kur mishi te ndahet lehte nga kocka. Kullohet, qerohet mishi nga kocka edhe pritet ne copa kubike te vogla. Ne tenxhere hidhet yndyre, pak salce dhe lengu i marre nga zierja e kokes. Kur lengu te kete marre vale, shtohet mishi i zier, pak spec i kuq dhe lihen te ziejne ne zjarr te javashem edhe per disa minuta duke i hedhur krype edhe piper te zi. Ne fund te paces i hidhen hudhra te shtypura ne uthull.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Tave peshku me hudhra!!* 

Peshku i pastruar dhe i lare pritet me copa, i hidhet kripe, piper, lyhet me miell edhe skuqet ne tigan me yndyre te nxehte.
Ne yndyren qe tepron nga skuqja hidhen hudhra te grira, shtohet miell i cili kaurdiset pak, pastaj salce domatesh ose domate te freskta te grira holle. Te gjithas keto perzihen, shuhen me uthull 
dhe pastaj shtohet pak uje, kripe, piper e dafine.
Pasi te mbahet ne furre per 15-20 minuta dhe kur te jete bere gati i hidhet majdanoz i grire holle.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Pule me leng!!* 

pula pritet ne thella, mund te perdoren edhe pjeset e mbetura mbasi jane hequr filetat, kaurdiset ne tenxhere me yndyre se bashku me qepet e grira holle, shtohet miell, kaurdiset pak, shuhet me vere dhe pas pak shtohet me domate ose salce.
Kaurdisen per 5 minuta, i hidhet uje derisa te mbulohen thelat, shtohet kripe, piper e dafine dhe zihet ne zjarr te ngadalshem derisa te jete gati. Gjate ndarjes ne pjata sperkatet me majdanoz te grire holle dhe hudhra te shtypura sipas deshires!

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga shkodrane82_ 
> *Si vajze e mire shqiptare qe jam di edhe une te gatuaj se me
> ka mesu mami...
> Keshtu do i ndaj me ju edhe une recetat e mia....
> Do filloj me :Fergese me speca e domate.
> 
> Specat pastrohen nga bishti dhe farat,lahen fshihen edhe skuqen.
> Ne yndyren e mbetur hidhen domatet e qeruara nga cipa dhe te grire holle, kaurdisen derisa masa te trashet, hiqet nga zjarri i hidhen veze, spec djeges, majdanoz i grire holle,gjize ose djathe.
> Masa vendoset ne pjata edhe hidhen siper specat e ferguara.
> ...



 :Ih Sa Xhan te kam:

----------


## Fiori

Shkodrane miresevjen tek forumi i kuzhines. Mire do ishte te vendosje receta te cilat nuk i kemi lexuar me pare, ose menyra gatimi te vecanta per receta te njohura. 

Mjafton te shkosh tek kjo teme --> http://www.forumishqiptar.com/showth...highlight=pace per te pare ngjashmerine e recetes tende dhe saj, per te mos vazhduar me rradhe me te tjerat.


 :buzeqeshje:  Pershendetje

----------


## shkodrane82

Oh Fiori se kisha pa se dikund mund te ishte kjo recete..!
Faji im po per here tjera do kem mend edhe do bie receta qe sjane vene ndonje here ketu....
Faleminderit per sqarimin!

----------


## shkodrane82

*Tas Qebapi* 

Mishi pritet ne copa te vogla edhe kaurdiset bashke me qepen te ndare ne fije te holla, derisa te marri nje ngjyre te kuqe dhe te avulloje lageshtira.Hidhet pak miell edhe skuqet pak zakonisht une e shuaj me uthull por mundeni te perdorni edhe vere.
Hidhet salce domatesh edhe mbulohet me leng gjithashtu i shtohet edhe kripe.Zihet ne zjarr te lehte derisa te jete gati.

----------


## shkodrane82

*Kotoleta!* 

Mishi pritet ne copa te holla edhe rrahet derisa tju jepet nje forme ovale. Mishit i hidhet kripe, biber dhe pastaj kalohet ne miell,dhe ne veze te rrahur.
Vihen ne zjarr kur yndyra ka marre nxehtesine e duhur dhe pastaj fergohen ne zjarr te ngadalte.
Nuk kthehen nga ana tjeter pa e pare se ka marre ngjyre veza, sepse pastaj copetohet.

----------


## kolombi

Lum si ai qe do te marri,do e mbash si veshka ne mes te dhjamit.
Kesaj i them goc per shtepi,nikoqire.
Te lumte mendja dhe duart bashke.

----------


## joss

:i qetë:  Amecin, duhet me e pas parasysh gjithmone se ne artin e kulinarise proceset jane te ndame, per me fergu duhet zjerm i forte (n` Shkoder i thom per petlla) e per me zi duhet zjerm i kadalt, he ta marrsha..

Per me na mush mendjen qi je shkodrane, na e jep nji rrecete per tave krapi, e jo peshk me hudra.....t`fala


> *Kotoleta!* 
> 
> Mishi pritet ne copa te holla edhe rrahet derisa tju jepet nje forme ovale. Mishit i hidhet kripe, biber dhe pastaj kalohet ne miell,dhe ne veze te rrahur.
> Vihen ne zjarr kur yndyra ka marre nxehtesine e duhur dhe pastaj fergohen ne zjarr te ngadalte.
> Nuk kthehen nga ana tjeter pa e pare se ka marre ngjyre veza, sepse pastaj copetohet.

----------


## shkodrane82

Tash une s'du me ta mushe mendjen ty se ca jam, se krap din me ba dhe fshati dhe qyteti nuk asht ndonje shpikje e madhe, po nqs e don me dite si bahet qe ku e ke...:
*Krapi*

Pastrohet Krapi atehere e merr dhe e ndan ne kurma te barabarta. ( kush asht me fat i takon kryti...lol. ).
Kurmat i lyn me miell dhe i jep nje fergese te lehte. Atehere kuq qepen, hudren me salce bashke ku sipas preferences i qet ufull ose vene. Atehere icit i shton krype byber dhe nje maje luge kafjet sheqer. Atehere vehet ne tave dhe ja hedh nje pike uje sa mas mu njite, dhe normalisht nuk ja con graden shume shporetit.
Dhe a e din si del....hmmm me njy thojte ne te... :ngerdheshje: .

----------


## shkodrane82

Meqe ma kujtove kete teme po ve dhe receten e specave te mbushun masi
du mi ba sot per dreke...:

Fillimisht bahet ici qe mbushen :
Kuq qepen i here ne nje feltere ne vedi, dhe atehere kuq mishin po ashtu ne nje feltere ne vedi pasi dalin ma te mira. Mundesh me i ba me mish te grime ose mish vici, ma te mira dalin me mish vici ama. Atehere i bashkon bashke dhe hedh nje domate te grime....i kuq pak bashke. I shton krype, byber majdanoz. Atehere i qet orizin me nje pike uje ku i len mu zi pak bashke. Mbasi qe i mush specat i lyn me pak vaj siper qe mos mu djege. Dhe normalisht furren nuk e len shume nelt pasi
mundet vec mu skuq speci siper. 
 Per 4 veta duhen : 6 speca jeshil me formen e fryre jo ate te gjatet. 3 kokrra qepe, nje domate...mishin varet sesa e preferoni dhe normalisht duhet me kene me cope te vogla i ndam. NJe filxhan kafeje oriz, dhe krype byber dhe majdanoz me hamendje sa i preferoni.

----------


## shkodrane82

Nga nje reputacion i nje forumiste tek kjo tema, mu kujtua dhe nje here
dhe keshtu mendova te ve receten e asaj qe po gatuaj sot..:

*Eskallop Furre.*

Per te bere eskallopin duhen : Mish vici i prere ne feta te holla, miell, domate,
hudra & qepe, biber..kripe dhe stekadenta.. :ngerdheshje: .

Fillimisht lyen fetat e mishit ne miell dhe atehere i ben rrumbullak dhe i kap
me nje stekadent ane e pertej qe te rrin te ngjitura. I skuq krejt pak sa
te marrin nje ngjyre. I vendos ne tave dhe ne ate yndyren qe ke fergu mishin
hedh domate te grire, qepe dhe hudra. Normalisht krype dhe biber si tek
fetat e mishit si dhe ketu e shton si mbas deshires. Pasi skuqen dhe ato pak
bashke atehere, i hedh nje gote uje dhe i len qe te ziejne krejt pak.
Atehere icin e pergatitur e hedh ne tave dhe i ve te pjeken per 30-40 min
jo me shume, pasi ai lengu behet si llac.
Une per 2 vete perdori keto masa..: Mish 3 paketa ashtu nga ato thin sliced,
2 domate, 1 kokerr qepe...dhe 5-6 hudra. 
Tashi akoma jane ne furre duke u ba, po ma do mendja do dalin me lepi gishtat.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Nga nje reputacion i nje forumiste tek kjo tema, mu kujtua dhe nje here
> dhe keshtu mendova te ve receten e asaj qe po gatuaj sot..:
> 
> *Eskallop Furre.*
> 
> Tashi akoma jane ne furre duke u ba, po ma do mendja do dalin me lepi gishtat..


Po ushqen Gocen e???

Mire mire, po mos e ke dyshe, me gjithe kete ushqim.... :pa dhembe:

----------


## shkodrane82

Lol jo ore jo edhe njat mangut, ti bajme ka dy tashi.. :ngerdheshje: 

Qe ta dish ti Xhuxho ja proud per veten time, pasi gjate ketyre 5 muajve
shtatzani kam shtu vetem 10 pounds, wich is very good. 

Po tashi kot nuk thokan me vajza u banka njeriu ma puntore, se cohem ne
mengjes e deri sa bi me fjete ne darke, rri duke ba pune dhe duke gatu.. :ngerdheshje: 

By the way sapo e kerkova...Xhuxho...mos piet mos piet si paska dale,
ka kohe qe nuk paskam ngrene gje me te shijshme..:P

----------


## shkodrane82

> prap me barre qeke ti shkodrane
> 
> po vje keq per ty se je goc e re ene e zgjut ene mund bojsh me shum se beba



Hahahha keq tjeter mos pac o tik tak. 
Edhe mu para disa vjetesh te me thoshin se ke mu ba mami me dy femi nga
mosha 24 vjec mu dukte e pabesueshme. Por ama tashi qe po ndodh s'kerkoj
asgje me shume nga jeta. Burrin qe s'ma ka kush, djale e vajze..dhe teper e 
lumtur qe mund te rri ne shtepi per kete kohe qe ti shof te rriten dhe te shof
cdo hap te rritjes se tyre, e per me shume te ndjehem mire duke gatu byrek
me kos, e duke ba buke kallamoqe ne shpi... :buzeqeshje: .
Ma do mendja se ta bana pak te qarte, qe me mire nuk do kisha kene ...!

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

> Po *ofkors* do hame ...or ti . lol


Ca gjoje osht kjo , perim apo fruit?..lol

----------


## shkodrane82

Pink mi kam ba mrame buku kallamoqe (misri) i thoni ju.
Me kishte shku mendja keqas, thashe deri sa te me vine mami do e qes po se gatuva po ama doli tamam si buka atje.
Ndersa recete tjeter sot kam bere bishtaja me karrota dhe beef, dhe makarona me mish te grire.

Bishtaja me Karota dhe mish vici :

Fillimisht s'kuq mishin me qepen bashke, dhe i hedh nje pike uje sa te marrin
nje vale ato fillimisht. Atehere fergon ne vete bishtajat, dhe i hedh ne kullojce
qe mos te mbesi asnje pike voj ne to. Atehere i bashkon me mishin, dhe hedh
dy karrota ne copa kubike. I hedh pak uje, dhe salce apo domate varet ca 
preferon ti me shume. Zakonisht nqs nuk je per ngut, leni te ziejn me uje pak
dhe me zjerm te ngadalte pasi behen me te mira. Gjithashtu pervec krypes 
mos harro ti shtosh dhe byber se i lezeton shume. Dhe bishtajat mund ti
gjesh ne Corrados ato waxed beans, ose ato jeshilet me te trashat. Se ato
te hollat ( jeshile ) nuk dalin te mira.

Makarona me Mish te grire :

Fillimisht makaronat per me dale ma te bukura mu pa ne pjate me mish te grire duhen ato spagetit e gjata dhe te holla. I zien makaronat njehere dhe atehere
i le te kullojne...tek tenxherja e makaronave qet ca gjalpe dhe mishin e grire
te thermuar krejt. I len te skuqen me njera tjetren sa e shef qe kane marre
ngjyre....dhe atehere shton nje domate te grire, bashke me nje spec te kuq
dhe me nje spec jeshil. Po ashtu dhe specat te grime ne makine krejt holle.
Normalisht krype dhe byber dhe i len per nja 15 minuta derisa e gjithe behet
si nje shtrese e trashe mishi dhe zarzavatesh. Atehere shton makaronat
dhe siper shton gjalpe pasi kane nevoje dhe pak, se perndryshe te dalin te
thata shume. I qet ne pjate dhe sipas preferences ne shtepi shton ca mozzarella
cheese, ose kos te xanun vete....dhe ama ske te ngime duke i hanger... :ngerdheshje: 

Shpresoj qe te pelqen ndonje nga keto ushqimet, pasi jane pak alla shqiptarshe
po mu ama akoma sme ka ike ajo shija...Me pare ha bishtaja se beef me lakra.. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## *QershiA*

Kjo receta me makarona dhe mish te grire po me pelqen
Ndoshta e provoj ket weekend

Thnx Shkodrane

----------

